# Reptile shows needed for south west- Devon & Cornwall



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

We need some reptile shows as the.title says... Closest one I've found, is.bugfest to.be.held in Somerset, but I assume it's inverts as not.seen anything saying otherwise....

Wonder how many people would be interested in one this way?? Doesn't seem like we have anything reptily down here apart from individual shops... 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

*Kempton*

I always go to Kempton, a nice big show, really good venue and you can make a nice weekend of it.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

vipera said:


> I always go to Kempton, a nice big show, really good venue and you can make a nice weekend of it.


When's that one???

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

